# Canadian Maple Natural Slingshot



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!

I present my latest work, a natural bark-on slingshot, carved out from a sugar maple fork (Acer saccharum).

This fork was part of a gift from a very well known member (I believe he's still a member here  ) of SSF, Clever Moniker.

He was kind enough in sending me two great pieces of sugar maple and it was arranged for me to send him a natural slingshot of mine. Naturally, in a patriotic way, he asked me to carve his shooter on one of the sugar maple forks, which (I believe) it is the Canadian national tree. It was finished with linseed oil and some coats of beeswax. The "bark-on" handle bottom is nothing new, but I decided to give it a try myself. I think it enhanced the natural look of the piece.

I hope Clever Moniker likes the slingshot!! :wave:

Thanks for watching!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Craftsman_Bill (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice natural...I'm really anxious to try to make one...work like this is inspiring.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Craftsman_Bill said:


> Very nice natural...I'm really anxious to try to make one...work like this is inspiring.


Thank you so much, sir!!! 

I'm glad I can be of inspiration.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. That sugar maple is sweet. Character galore. My Canadian compatriot will be very pleased.

Thank you for sharing, Master Q.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Wow. That sugar maple is sweet. Character galore. My Canadian compatriot will be very pleased.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, Master Q.


Sir, you have some quite quality wood as your national symbol!!!! 

Thank you so much for watching and comment, my friend!!!

Best regards to you and the family!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Another beauty Q. The bark on look is great with your style. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Another beauty Q. The bark on look is great with your style. Thank you for sharing.


Hello QIMN!!!!

How are you, my friend??

Thank you so much for your rewarding feedback!! The bark-on was a first experience, I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Barkalicious!!!! Looks very cool with your carving style.  Way to go!  Reminds me of a nice smoking pipe with a natural edge


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very attractive presentation.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Una belleza mi estimado amigo Alcornoque, ya caiste en la seducción natural jejejeje! Un abrazo amigo!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Q you are a Master of style and elegance. Bravo sir!! 
Clint.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

This Canadian approves of what youve done to that wood. CM's going to like it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

A gorgeous piece, friend!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice colors, those bark end gives personality


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I'm so grateful you have no idea my friend! This slingshot is just a beauty. I'm not one to own many things in life, I will be so proud to own this you have no idea!!!

Thanks again. 

And yes, you are correct, the Sugar Maple is the natinal tree. My grandpa used to make the best syrup in the world from the sugar maple too. So it's not just a patriotic symbol for me, it's also a fond memory of my grandpa.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job Q! Bark end give more nice look!


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow Q! Another gem, beautiful.

I´d like to see some build pics too.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Fantastic as always. :bowdown:


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Bom trabalho Quercusuber!!, adoro o cabo ainda com um pouco de "casca" , its beautiful!!  Clever Moniker will love it 

Abraço!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Q, that's awesome!!!! Bark on bottom was the way to go here, especially with the light coloring of the maple.... You nailed it buddy! Thanks for sharing, CM is gonna love it!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you know that you are not merely carving beautiful slingshots??? ...... *You are carving dreams,* my friend!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> Barkalicious!!!! Looks very cool with your carving style.  Way to go!  Reminds me of a nice smoking pipe with a natural edge


Thanks a lot for the feedback, Can-Opener!!!

It's funny!! At the end, it also reminded me of those pipes you are referring!! I guess I will carve some more "bark-on" naturals in the future!!

Hope all is well!!!

Cheers ...Q



flipgun said:


> Very attractive presentation.


Thank you so much, sir!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!

Cheers ...Q



Chepo69 said:


> Una belleza mi estimado amigo Alcornoque, ya caiste en la seducción natural jejejeje! Un abrazo amigo!


LOL!!! Madre Naturaleza y sus encantos 

Muchas gracias por tu comento!!

Un abrazo, caro Maestro!!!

Q



Barkey Bow said:


> Q you are a Master of style and elegance. Bravo sir!!
> Clint.


Thank you so much, Clint!!

You're very kind!!

Cheers ...Q



reset said:


> This Canadian approves of what youve done to that wood. CM's going to like it.


LOL!!! I hope I've honoured your national tree!!

Thanks for the very nice reply!!

Cheers ...Q



Tentacle Toast said:


> A gorgeous piece, friend!


Thank you so much, TT!!!

Cheers ...Q



Sharker said:


> Very nice colors, those bark end gives personality


I'm glad you've liked it, Sharker!!!!

Thank you so much!!

Cheers ...Q



Clever Moniker said:


> I'm so grateful you have no idea my friend! This slingshot is just a beauty. I'm not one to own many things in life, I will be so proud to own this you have no idea!!!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> And yes, you are correct, the Sugar Maple is the natinal tree. My grandpa used to make the best syrup in the world from the sugar maple too. So it's not just a patriotic symbol for me, it's also a fond memory of my grandpa.


My friend Clever Moniker!!!

I'm so relieved by your positive feedback!! I had all the important details in my mind (holding hand, style of grip, etc...), but I was unsure if you like this type of "bark-on" naturals. Anyway, if I was to tell you the all deal, that wouldn't be fun!!!

So, here's your surprise!!!!

THANKS for all your friendship and for that other fork of sugar maple!!! And I hope this slingshot would be very SYMBOLIC to you (it is a great honour to me!!)

Best regards!!!!

Q



e~shot said:


> Good job Q! Bark end give more nice look!


Thank you so much, my great friend!!!!!

I'm glad you've liked it

Cheers ...Q



Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> Wow Q! Another gem, beautiful.
> 
> I´d like to see some build pics too.


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

One of these days, I really have to post a "build-along" kind of thread!! Good idea!!

Cheers ...Q



Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Fantastic as always. :bowdown:


Thank you so much for your nice reply!!!

Cheers ...Q



slingshooterPT said:


> Bom trabalho Quercusuber!!, adoro o cabo ainda com um pouco de "casca" , its beautiful!!  Clever Moniker will love it
> 
> Abraço!


Muito Obrigado, meu amigo!!!!

Esta casca ficou bem desta vez, creio eu.

Um abraço!!

Q



Btoon84 said:


> Q, that's awesome!!!! Bark on bottom was the way to go here, especially with the light coloring of the maple.... You nailed it buddy! Thanks for sharing, CM is gonna love it!


My dear friend!!!!

How's everything?? So many thanks for your positive feedback!!

And I shall tell you only this: this slingshot was entirely carved with one particular knife... 

Cheers ...Q



flicks said:


> Do you know that you are not merely carving beautiful slingshots??? ...... *You are carving dreams,* my friend!


Oh my...

I think I don't deserve such a comment!!! You RULE, my great friend!!!!

Best regards from Portugal, Flicks!!!

Cheers ...Q



Arnisador78 said:


> So pretty


Thank you so much, Arnisador78!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Q,

You never cease to amaze me!! Beautiful work my friend! Every time I see you and Bob post with a new one you've made, I can't wait to open and see what it is.

Great work and you're a great guy!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Ifab25 said:


> Q,
> 
> You never cease to amaze me!! Beautiful work my friend! Every time I see you and Bob post with a new one you've made, I can't wait to open and see what it is.
> 
> Great work and you're a great guy!


My dear friend!!!!

It is because people like you that I keep on striving and working to get better and better!!

Slingshots can be a lonely hobby, but the force of the community is strong and make us going forward!

Thank you so much for your GREAT feedback!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding Q! love the look of that one! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Outstanding Q! love the look of that one! :wub: :wub:


Many thanks, sir!!!

I'm so glad you've liked it!!!

Hope everything's well, RS :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very beautiful Quercusuber!!!

I like it because I can see the harmony embracing the power.

Thanks a lot for sharing your works

Volp


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Incredible! A work of art


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A beautiful piece of work. Leaving that bit of bark on was a stroke of genius!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Volp said:


> Very beautiful Quercusuber!!!
> 
> I like it because I can see the harmony embracing the power.
> 
> ...


My friend Volp!!!

Thanks a lot for your kind reply!!

Cheers ...Q



Stretch said:


> Incredible! A work of art


My goodness, Stretch!!!

You're too kind, sir!!! :wave:

Best regards ...Q



Charles said:


> A beautiful piece of work. Leaving that bit of bark on was a stroke of genius!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you so much, Charles, for your valuable feedback!!!

It was the first "bark-on" experience I had. It was lots of fun to carve and finish!!

Hope you're doing fine, sir!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A real beauty Hugo, your style is inspiring the community. :bowdown:


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Very Impressive!!! You got skillz Quercusuber, You have got some serious skill :headbang:


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> A real beauty Hugo, your style is inspiring the community. :bowdown:


Hello Bob!!!

Sorry for the late reply, but my PC is momentarily down (hopefully) and I'm writing from a friend's!!

THANK YOU so much for your kind, kind feedback!!! You're AWESOME, sir!!

Hope everything's fine, my friend!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q



Nicholson said:


> Very Impressive!!! You got skillz Quercusuber, You have got some serious skill :headbang:


I'm very honoured by your reply, my friend!!!!

Thank you so much!!

Cheers ...Q



kwinpr said:


> Awesome!


Thank you so much, Kwinpr!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Q..what can I say. That's not a slingshot....it's a piece of furniture! Beautiful!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's awesome! I love the bark-on handle. Inspiring, indeed.


----------

